# Dirty Car Artist



## nenque (Sep 2, 2006)

We all have tendencies to doodle or write words like "Wash Me" on the back of cars that haven't been washed in ages. Scott Wade, of San Marcos, Texas, took that doodling to a whole other level. Wade creates copies of masterpieces and his own original art with incredible detail that won't last through the next rainstorm. Wade is a dirty car artist. 

I would appreciate your comment on how I did and how I can improve my second multimedia. 

Dirty Car Artist - Scott Wade - Multimedia 
http://www.nenque.com/dust


----------



## John_05 (Sep 2, 2006)

thats some amazing art work he does with the dust on the windows.

to me,  the presentation seemed like it was just a slide show with sound in the background.  im not sure what you could do to make it more interesting though.  maybe some kind of different transitions between images,  or possibly a little video in between the photos.  other then that,  i thought it was pretty cool.  the artwork and photos were interesting enough that i enjoyed watching it.


----------



## nenque (Sep 2, 2006)

Here is the story if you all would like to read it.

http://star.txstate.edu/index.php?op...k=view&id=1768

 Andrew


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Sep 3, 2006)

reminds me of the sand artists, you know the ones that "paint" like that using sand on an overhead?


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW!
That is amazing!

(Off topic I can't believe anyone is taking the Kinky for Gov thing serious in TX!)


----------



## Hfry (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm... Talent... But... I find no Appeal to it.  At least he found his Medium...... haha. Yea. i a littlle We tarded.


----------



## tranceplant (Sep 9, 2006)

that rocks


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 11, 2006)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Stardustin (Sep 14, 2006)

That was really fantastic.  I'd come to a car show with art like that!:blushing:


----------



## L146705 (Sep 19, 2006)

I bet he speant ages learning all that stuff. I don't really see much point in it tho.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 20, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent stuff. I think you did really well in capturing it! Perhaps a shame that there aren't more images and more cars to see, but a great job anyway!

Rob


----------

